# Lots of stuff



## crazcookye

WITHOUT SHIPPING

-*$25-30* Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II; not in perfect condition, one of the feet broke off and some of the keys are starting to wear off, but it works perfectly, awesome keyboard, includes all original packaging and the wrist-rest.

- *$15-20* Controller: Piranha PC33 Dual Shock Controller (lower left of this page); only used a couple of times, started using my PS3 controller on my PC instead right after buying this . Includes original packaging and driver CD.

- *$15* PSU: No-brand 300W PSU; works fine, comes from an OEM machine, I modded this to work without motherboard, but this can be undone in under one second . Might be good as a backup PSU or for testing purposes. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *#30* PSU: OCZ ModXStream Pro 400W; 3 months old, comes with all original packaging, accessories and cables.

- *$35* Motherboard: Intel Core2 Duo E4300 1.80GHz; Comes from an OEM machine, 2 years old, overclocked all the way to 3.60GHz on my ASRock board, ran it at 3.00GHz though, 3.60 got too hot for my Freezer 7 Pro. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$35* CPU: ASRock P43Twins1600 motherboard; perfect condition, 3 months old, good overclocker (got my E4300 from 1.80GHz to 3.60GHz (100% OC!)). Comes with all original packaging and accessories.

- *$15* HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro; Perfect condition, 3 months old, all original packaging and accessories.

- *$5* HSF: CoolerMaster HSF (socket 775); not much to be said about this one really, has one of those plastic shrouds to make it grab air from the side panel instead of the inside of the case. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$3* Fan: Scythe Kama-Flex 80mm 1500 RPM; extremely quiet, 3 months old, all original packaging and accessories.

-*$8* Fan: Scythe Slipstream 120mm 1200RPM; 3 months old, comes with all original packaging and accessories.

-*$5* Fan: 3x Recom 80mm 1500RPM QuadLED (blue) (number 14 on this list); 2 months old, come with original packaging and accessories.

- *$20* HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB; Noisy drive, comes from an OEM machine, just the unit, nothing else.

- *$12* GPU: MSI GeForce 8400GS 128MB; VGA, S-video and HDMI out; Overclocks pretty well, comes from an OEM machine, about 2 years old. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$10* RAM: Samsung 2x1GB kit DDR2-667 RAM; come from an OEM machine, just the units.

- *$10* DVD Rewriter: LG GSA-H42N Super Multi DVD Rewriter (IDE); about 2 years old, comes from an OEM machine, not the quietest drive, but definitely not the noisiest. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$15* Multifunctional: Scythe Kama Panel 5.25" Black; 3 months old, one of the LED's tends to flash/be dimmer than the rest. Works pretty good when it feels like it. It has 2 USB ports, FireWire, sound, cardreader, and a 6 channel fan controller. The lower compartment can be removed to put a slim DVD drive in it. Comes with all original packaging and cables.

- *$10* PS1: Broken fat PS1 console; don't know what's wrong with this one, casing is in great condition though, might be good for a case modder.

- *$20* PS2: Broken fat PS2 console; doesn't work anymore, but the case is in perfect condition. If I remember correctly the laser is dead and the tray needs to be fixed. Could be great for a case modder.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazcookye* 
WITHOUT SHIPPING

-*$25-30* Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II; not in perfect condition, one of the feet broke off and some of the keys are starting to wear off, but it works perfectly, awesome keyboard, includes all original packaging and the wrist-rest.

- *$15-20* Controller: Piranha PC33 Dual Shock Controller (lower left of this page); only used a couple of times, started using my PS3 controller on my PC instead right after buying this . Includes original packaging and driver CD.

- *$15* PSU: No-brand 300W PSU; works fine, comes from an OEM machine, I modded this to work without motherboard, but this can be undone in under one second . Might be good as a backup PSU or for testing purposes. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *#30* PSU: OCZ ModXStream Pro 400W; 3 months old, comes with all original packaging, accessories and cables.

- *$35* Motherboard: Intel Core2 Duo E4300 1.80GHz; Comes from an OEM machine, 2 years old, overclocked all the way to 3.60GHz on my ASRock board, ran it at 3.00GHz though, 3.60 got too hot for my Freezer 7 Pro. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$35* CPU: ASRock P43Twins1600 motherboard; perfect condition, 3 months old, good overclocker (got my E4300 from 1.80GHz to 3.60GHz (100% OC!)). Comes with all original packaging and accessories.

- *$15* HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro; Perfect condition, 3 months old, all original packaging and accessories.

- *$5* HSF: CoolerMaster HSF (socket 775); not much to be said about this one really, has one of those plastic shrouds to make it grab air from the side panel instead of the inside of the case. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$3* Fan: Scythe Kama-Flex 80mm 1500 RPM; extremely quiet, 3 months old, all original packaging and accessories.

-*$8* Fan: Scythe Slipstream 120mm 1200RPM; 3 months old, comes with all original packaging and accessories.

-*$5* Fan: 3x Recom 80mm 1500RPM QuadLED (blue) (number 14 on this list); 2 months old, come with original packaging and accessories.

- *$20* HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB; Noisy drive, comes from an OEM machine, just the unit, nothing else.

- *$12* GPU: MSI GeForce 8400GS 128MB; VGA, S-video and HDMI out; Overclocks pretty well, comes from an OEM machine, about 2 years old. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$10* RAM: Samsung 2x1GB kit DDR2-667 RAM; come from an OEM machine, just the units.

- *$10* DVD Rewriter: LG GSA-H42N Super Multi DVD Rewriter (IDE); about 2 years old, comes from an OEM machine, not the quietest drive, but definitely not the noisiest. Just the unit, nothing else.

- *$15* Multifunctional: Scythe Kama Panel 5.25" Black; 3 months old, one of the LED's tends to flash/be dimmer than the rest. Works pretty good when it feels like it. It has 2 USB ports, FireWire, sound, cardreader, and a 6 channel fan controller. The lower compartment can be removed to put a slim DVD drive in it. Comes with all original packaging and cables.

- *$10* PS1: Broken fat PS1 console; don't know what's wrong with this one, casing is in great condition though, might be good for a case modder.

- *$20* PS2: Broken fat PS2 console; doesn't work anymore, but the case is in perfect condition. If I remember correctly the laser is dead and the tray needs to be fixed. Could be great for a case modder.

Agreed.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Any more? And maybe some prices for the cables and stuff?


----------



## ps-gunkie

Bump, I'd like some more thoughts about these things, including the stuff that hasn't been appraised yet







.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Just added some more information. For everyone interested in these items, I'm in Belgium, Europe, so shipping to US/Canada/... would probably not be very cheap, you can always contact me about the shipping costs though.

Anyway, let's get some more appraisals







.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Awr, come on guys =(.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Bump =/.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Final bump, I'd _LOVE_ to get some more ideas on this, but apparently no one wants to =/. Thanks anyway, REP+ for the ones who responded.


----------

